# Grabbing a Brice Defiant 6 unless one of you convinces me not to



## Kronpox (Oct 11, 2007)

Here's a brief synopsis of my situation

I've wanted a 6-string bass for years, ever since I first got into Dream Theater (and alas, it's about the only part of their influence that actually stuck  ). I've played 5s otherwise, from an SX BG-205 to my current bass, a Traben Chaos 5. I love my Traben as far as playability and sound go, but it's not a 6-string.

I also don't play bass as often as I used to. I used to play all the time as I was playing bass for a band, but now I'm playing guitar for two other bands and the band I play bass for is falling apart. We're playing a show for Hallowe'en, and I want to grab a Brice Defiant 6 for the show just so I can shred a hole in the wall. Realistically, I probably shouldn't get it. the $300 could be put towards the floorboard for my Vetta and make my guitar rig, which is more important, fully functional. But I also have a decent source of disposable income so money isn't really an issue.

Basically I just need for you guys to throw your opinions of the Defiant 6 at me, preferably from those whom have played it. What I really want to determine is that, if I get it, will it be a lesser-quality novelty that I bring out for shows when I want to get widdly, or can it stand up to the Traben that I love and offer me a variety of good tones and extended range?

This was a 4-in-the-morning ramble but I figure you guys are smart enough to understand what I'm asking. I just hope someone here has played one.

Link: Brice Defiant 6 at HomeOld


----------



## tofumannen (May 10, 2008)

Did you get that Defiant 6? If you did, how is it? Im curious about that one too. Seems its out of stock right now though so Im thinkin about this one instead


----------



## JBroll (May 11, 2008)

I have that one.

It wins.

I'm amazed that they're still offering it at that price... one of the sexiest things I've ever played, by a long shot. Those tops are gorgeous beyond belief, grab it before every other fucker I've told to get one beats you to it.

Jeff


----------



## Desecrated (May 11, 2008)

Get it.


----------



## tofumannen (May 11, 2008)

JBroll said:


> I have that one.
> 
> It wins.
> 
> ...


Haha, yeah thats one beautiful bassguitar to almost no cost at all. I'll decide later today. I'll probably buy it


----------



## Kronpox (May 11, 2008)

lmao where were you guys when I made the thread?

I never got the Defiant because of the same reason as you- it's out of stock- Kurt said that he expects it back this spring/summer so we'll see.


----------



## JBroll (May 11, 2008)

I missed it, sorry... but I'm pretty sure I had gotten it and posted the necessary picstory by the time you had posted this, so I could try to find it for you if you can't...

Jeff


----------



## Kronpox (May 11, 2008)

I already have been over your thread a few times Jeff, it was one of the main contributors to the original GAS


----------



## JBroll (May 11, 2008)

It's even sexier than you'd think it is. I'd have put more in but I was too busy tinkering with it...

Jeff


----------



## technomancer (May 11, 2008)

I really like the Defiant 6 I scored off of ebay  I can't comment on the HXB as I've never played one 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/bass-guitar-discussion/47990-nbd-brice-defiant-6-56k-whatever.html


----------



## tofumannen (May 11, 2008)

Anyone know if there is something wrong with the rondomusic hompage? Cant seem to fill in my adress and stuff


----------



## technomancer (May 11, 2008)

Seemed fine when I ordered something yesterday


----------



## JBroll (May 11, 2008)

You can order through eBay if that's easier...

Jeff


----------



## tofumannen (May 12, 2008)

Got it to work. Ordered that nice 6-string bass. Waiting impatiently


----------



## TimSE (May 12, 2008)

technomancer said:


> Seemed fine when I ordered something yesterday



oooooooo
more details


----------



## technomancer (May 12, 2008)

TimSE said:


> oooooooo
> more details



I assure you there will be pics when it arrives 

This isn't a bass, though it does have six strings


----------



## ibznorange (May 13, 2008)

technomancer said:


> Seemed fine when I ordered something yesterday



ohh no. niice try, but no. im NOT letting that one go unnoticed
what the fuck did you get now?


----------



## technomancer (May 14, 2008)

TimSE said:


> oooooooo
> more details





ibznorange said:


> ohh no. niice try, but no. im NOT letting that one go unnoticed
> what the fuck did you get now?



Ok, ok http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/st...d-agile-ps-924we-amber-flame.html#post1038450


----------



## tofumannen (May 20, 2008)

tofumannen said:


> Got it to work. Ordered that nice 6-string bass. Waiting impatiently


Isn't cool to quote yourself? Haaaaa!!! 
Got my bass today and its fuckin good. Very nice tone, great sustain. Relatively easy to play considering it's a 6-string and amazingly beautiful.
Had the luck to avoid taxes and customs too(as far as I know anyway) so it was ridiculously inexpensive


----------

